# VIP 622 Quick Facts and Specifications pdf



## rcurrell (Jan 28, 2006)

The VIP 622 Quick Facts and Specs pdf doument is an attachment to this post.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks; that document is very useful and informative.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

I was glad to read in there that there will be 2 remotes. The first remote for TV1 will be IR and the second remote for TV2 will be UHF. The TV2 remote can be reprogrammed to work for TV1.

That's good for folks that don't plan to use the 622 to supply two rooms & want to use the UHF remote function.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> TV1 can be programmed to use a UHF Pro remote control.


I missed that on my read through.

People will be happy!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

wooohooo!! I was gonna freak if they wouldn't let me use a UHF with TV1


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

GFloyd said:


> That's good for folks that don't plan to use the 622 to supply two rooms & want to use the UHF remote function.


You don't have to program TV1 at all if you leave a dual output receiver in single mode. Both the TV1 (IR) and TV2 (UHF) control the receiver from the get go. When you put the 622 (or my 942) in dual mode and want to control both TV1 and TV2 via UHF is when you have to do something special with a UHF/IR remote to control TV1 via UHF.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I just hope the other reference was a typo and not this one.


----------



## politico31 (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice...thank you! Better to get the slobber on a printout than on my monitor!


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I would expect the 622 to work very similiar to the 942. 

I control both TV1 and TV2 on my 942 with separate UHF remotes. Just have to get a replacement 6.2 remote with the correct replacement keys.
The 622 uses 6.3 remotes. Hopefully I could still use my extra 6.2 remote with it.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

Another nice thing about the 622 is that it has a composite output for TV1. 

This doesn't seem like a big deal I know, but without the composite output recording to another destination that didn't accept component video was somewhat difficult. 

On the 942 this isn't present and the manual shows examples of recording to a VCR, etc. You have to use the TV2 output which is fine when running in Dual mode. If you are running in Single mode, you have to be little more careful to ensure you are recording what you want.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

Just ordered a 622 to replace my old 301 receiver. I have my second TV in the upstairs bedroom (upstairs from the 622, that is) and I have a RG6 cable that runs from where the receiver will be located to the bedroom TV. Will I be able to use the RG6 to connect the bedroom TV to the TV2 output on the 622 and view the non-HD satellite channels?  

Logicman


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s logicman

Yes. You will be able to watch any satellite channel on TV2 - HD or SD. It will be downconverted to SD. And (if it's like the 211 SD outputs) you will be able to select letterbox of zoom on the SD outputs.

(TV2 cannot get OTA locals tuned by the 622 - if you want those you'll have to use the tuner in your upstairs TV set and a little creative wiring.)


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s logicman
> 
> Yes. You will be able to watch any satellite channel on TV2 - HD or SD. It will be downconverted to SD. And (if it's like the 211 SD outputs) you will be able to select letterbox of zoom on the SD outputs.
> 
> (TV2 cannot get OTA locals tuned by the 622 - if you want those you'll have to use the tuner in your upstairs TV set and a little creative wiring.)


Thanks, James (man, you're fast!) I was told by the Dish Network technical representative that I wouldn't be able to view a downconverted version of the satellite's HD channels (I got the HDSilver package) through TV2 but I should be able to view all of the non-HD channels. I hope she was incorrect.

Thanks again,
Logicman.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The information presented at CES and through the documentation contradicts that. Only the OTA digitals are not available on TV2. Anything else (including DVR'd OTA programs recorded by TV1) should be available on TV2. You should get downconverted satellite HD.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s logicman
> 
> Yes. You will be able to watch any satellite channel on TV2 - HD or SD. It will be downconverted to SD. And (if it's like the 211 SD outputs) you will be able to select letterbox of zoom on the SD outputs.
> 
> (TV2 cannot get OTA locals tuned by the 622 - if you want those you'll have to use the tuner in your upstairs TV set and a little creative wiring.)


Suppose you have your local cable network supplying your local channels. Right now, that cable is connected to a 5000 receiver and feeds through my 5000 receiver then goes through coax to my upstairs TV where I can view the locals normally using that TVs tuner. I can also use the 5000 to watch satellite channels upstairs if I use the TV/video button on the second remote. Will I be able to do this until I can get Dish to get me locals via satellite? I have ordered the sat locals as well as HD content, but Dish won't supply them until the "professional installer" comes to my house on (hopefully) 2/25. Assuming I get my 622 sent to me before then, I'd like to be able to use it, at least as much as I am using my 5000 now.

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You would have to place a combiner on the feed going to TV2.
One input of the combiner is your antenna cable.
The other input would be the "Home Distribution" output of the receiver.
Set the TV2 output on the receiver to a channel that is unused in your area.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> You would have to place a combiner on the feed going to TV2.
> One input of the combiner is your antenna cable.
> The other input would be the "Home Distribution" output of the receiver.
> Set the TV2 output on the receiver to a channel that is unused in your area.


Thanks. By antenna cable, you mean the cable provided by my local cable TV company, right? I gather the 622 will not feed that straight thru like the 5000 does.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DAG said:


> Thanks. By antenna cable, you mean the cable provided by my local cable TV company, right? I gather the 622 will not feed that straight thru like the 5000 does.


The 622 doesn't toggle a "passthrough" of the coax input via TV/Video like the older receivers did. You select an UNUSED channel and either UHF/Cable for what you are going to combine the 622 "home distribution" output with. With the 622, you can select one channel for TV2 and another channel for TV1 and both outputs are available (assumes you have two unused channels) on the cable company coax you attach to the combiner. That signal can now be sent to all the other TVs and they pick TV1 or TV2 output by selecting their assigned channel number. You don't need to do anything other than change channel on the TV to get the cable channel (substitute Over The Air antenna for other people). That allows each remote TV to pick independently. Much better than deciding All cable or All sat channels on the coax to the rest of the house. TV1 also has a Ch 3/4 coax output but you are much better off using the combined TV1 and TV2 on the home distribution connection.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was thinking coax from your antenna but CATV should work as long as they have not used all the cable bandwidth for channels. If you have a digital cable system they may be using all the channel space available and simple combining will not work. If all you have on cable is local channels they may install a block that not only stops you from receiving channels you're not paying for but frees up the space for your own distribution.

A "home distribution" output isn't a feed through.


----------



## seaguy89 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just moved the 622 from basement to living room as I moved the HDTV (TV1) from basement to living room. The connection between them is through coax, and I know for sure that there is a direct connection from the dish to living room directly. I moved all the combiner, splitter, and power combiner to living room with the 622, but the 622 doesn't see any signal from the coax cable in the living room. Could anyone help?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to verbally or literally create a diagram. It sounds like you don't have direct access to the antenna in the living room. Diplexing and backfeeding on a single cable is asking a whole lot.

If you are using splitters for any purpose other than working with OTA signal frequencies, you've got the wrong component.


----------



## seaguy89 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll try my best to draw the diagram, see attached.

TV1 in the basement is connected directly to the 622. And TV2 is connected via coax cable that is coming directly from the antenna dish (I am 80% sure).

This is the current working setup. What I'm trying to do is to move the 622 together with TV1 (HDTV) to living room, and swap it with TV2 (regular TV). But, when I move the 622 to living room, I'm not getting a signal.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The TV2 (Home Distribution) can not come directly from the dish. It comes out the back of the 622 using RG6 cable. Where did that cable go in the old system? If it goes directly to the old TV2 location and that is the cable you are using now as the sat input that will cause your problem since it is not comming from the dish.


----------



## seaguy89 (Jan 25, 2008)

Let me do a better job of drawing the current working setup diagram.

I used to have two separate DVR receivers in the basement and in the family room. About 2 years ago, the DishNetwork technician came and replaced it with the 622 in the basement, where my HDTV is located.

Now, I want to put the HDTV in the family room, and the regular TV moves to basement.

When I moved the 622 with all the connectors to the family room, I'm not getting a signal.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Your diagram is still not detailed enough to know how it is working. On the cable that comes out of the Home Distribution port on the back of the 622, what does that connect to? Is it a diplexor that sends the signal back into the input cable? If so then there is another diplexor some where that splits the TV2 signal back out into another cable. Where is that located and where does the cable run from the diplexor? Your diagram does not show any cable going to TV2. It can't be coming directly from the dish or that would not work.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking at your diagram again, you show a power inserter. Those are used with a switch such as a DPP44. With the simple set up you have you would not really need a switch but if you have one, the cables would run from the dish to the switch input and then the switch output cables would run to the receivers. Find where the switch is located and where the second diplexor is located and find where the cable that runs to the family room is connected. I'm sure it is connected to the diplexor and not the switch output. To run the 622 in the family room you will need to connect the cable that runs there to the switch output, or cable from the dish if the switch is not being used.


----------



## seaguy89 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, it connects back to diplexor that sends the signal back. Hmm, it seems like something is missing behind the wall, but as far as I know, the Dish Network technician didn't touch the wall. He went up to the roof where the dish is located though, could it be that the other diplexor is on the roof?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes it is possible the diplexor is on the roof but usually cables are run to a central location where the connections can be reconfigured when necessary. Where does the power inserter go? The switch could also be on the roof next to the dish, if you do have one.


----------



## seaguy89 (Jan 25, 2008)

Most likely it's on the roof, I'm pretty sure it's not behind the wall. I'll have to wait until the weather gets a little warm, it's too cold here in Chicago.


----------

